# outdoor finish over stain



## rdw (Dec 13, 2006)

I've not done much staining on outdoor furniture, and wondering what is best for top coat. This will be on a chair on a weathered deck. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many companies call their outdoor finishes: spar varnish. Not all of these actually are spar varnish but it is a starting point. The best finish will depend on the type of wood. I suggest visiting: www.woodanswers.com where you will get an answer to your question from finishing pro Michael Dresdner. To get the best answer include the type of wood, the name brand of your stain and what area of the country you live in.


----------



## rdw (Dec 13, 2006)

*Thanks for info*

Got the info I needed from that site, very thankful for info. Mike you folks do a great job helping folks like me. Will be talking to you later, thanks RDW.


----------

